# Plz HELP infeted by win 32 sality!!!



## jawk_008 (Dec 17, 2007)

Am having Dual windows win Xp - SP 2 & win 98 SE
My PC is infected by WIN 32 sality what should I do????
I have Avast anitvirus registered Home Edition 4.7, and scanning with it shows Hundreds of files ( maximum files from win 98) have been infected with Win32 Sality - AP.
What should i do??????


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Are you saying it's just the Windows 98 install which is infected? Is Avast unable to disinfect ?

Sality is a PE file infector, and while many AntiVirus products can disinfect, often what's left behind is a troubled system.

http://www.ca.com/us/securityadvisor/virusinfo/virus.aspx?id=52797

http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_140477.htm

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sality&btnG=Google+Search

If any of my systems became infected with a file infector, I'd back up any valued documents and pictures, and format. 

Another test to perform would be the online scan at the top of this forum:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/online-scanner-169242.html

Kaspersky AV trial is typically able to disinfect, but again, some pe files get corrupted, and the system may operate poorly after such an infection.


----------



## jawk_008 (Dec 17, 2007)

No,
All my application exe files (in winxp) are deleted by avast due to sality infection.
avast is showing infected to all my application files.
should i uninstall avast?
I,m also sending you my sys ini file.


; for 16-bit app support

[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv

[mci]
[driver32]
[386enh]
woafont=dosapp.FON
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80WOA.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40WOA.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80WOA.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40WOA.FON
[MCIDRV_VER]
DEVICE=871703soflv19069
__h=18
__dr=22


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Uninstall Avast?

No, more likely you need to reinstall your operating system and applications.



> while many AntiVirus products can disinfect, often what's left behind is a troubled system.





> If any of my systems became infected with a file infector, I'd back up any valued documents and pictures, and format.


Sys.ini seems to confirm also that Sality has taken over.

Edit it and remove these lines:

[MCIDRV_VER]
DEVICE=871703soflv19069
__h=18
__dr=22


You may want to give Kaspersky AntiVirus Trial a try at disinfecting (uninstall Avast before installing KAV), but again, pe file infectors are difficult to recover from, and the best method of recovery is to back up docs and pics, wipe clean and install fresh.


----------



## jawk_008 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thnx i'll try it!!!!


----------



## jawk_008 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have tried Kaspersky 7.0.0.125 Internet security, It showed Thousands of viruses as avast did, it had disinfected drive C: (Win98) but on next day when i tried to scan for main drive D: (Win XP) it shows error "Initialization Error" on every scan. It is now unable to scan anything.
What should i do?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

As I said when you first posted:



> If any of my systems became infected with a file infector, I'd back up any valued documents and pictures, and format.





> more likely you need to reinstall your operating system and applications.





> but again, pe file infectors are difficult to recover from, and the best method of recovery is to back up docs and pics, wipe clean and install fresh.


----------



## jawk_008 (Dec 17, 2007)

thnx !


----------

